# Vag Hyst converted to TAH



## kellyg (Apr 8, 2010)

What is the appropriate coding for an attempted Vaginal Hysterectomy(not laparoscopic) converted to a Total Abdominal Hysterectomy?


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just code the Total Abdominal Hysterectomy


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Naturally, your dx code would be the reason they were going to have the original procedure.


----------



## valleyobgynut (Apr 15, 2010)

If your provider spent a good amount of time trying to do the vag hyst before he changed to the TAH I would add mod 22 and send claim with op notes. If your provider documented the amount of time he spent attempting the vag hyst they should pay a little extra on the TAH.


----------

